# In House Designs



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Quick question: I have just bought a simple but rather nice clock made by "In House Designs". Movement is square Junghans single AA battery powered example, and clock is - unusually - marked in full on back plate with paper label mentioning furniture and accessories, and more briefly on face, including " IN HOUSE DESIGNS" and "MADE IN ENGLAND". I have made a brief fishing trip on Google but could only find a firm called "In House Clocks" which began in the 1980s and only makes clocks. Perhaps this is the same company - information would be most welcome.

Speaking personally, I would really like a sub-forum on modern electric and battery clocks, including those with the early battery movements up to the latest quartz clocks,

Thanks for your help, Honour


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I think an early electrical/electronic clock sub group would be of real interest to me as I have a real weakness for them and some can still be snagged for sensible money


----------

